# Partial colectomy with an ileostomy



## Robin R (Apr 20, 2010)

Good morning!

My surgeons often perform partial colectomies with an ileostomy rather than a colostomy.  CPT 44141 & 44143 are exactly what is being done, but the resection is higher in the colon where the intestinal end becoming a stoma is the terminal ileum rather than the colon.

Any suggestions on coding?

Can you still use 44141 and 44143 even though the verbage is "colostomy" rather than "ileostomy"?  Another thought is coding 44140-52 (since no anastomosis is done) with 44310.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## RCBBuell (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,

Have you thought of using the iliostomy code of CPT 44310 along with your 44--- which ever on you choice.  That is what we do.

Becky


----------

